# Which camera should I buy?



## DaveFilmsThings (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi there! It's Dave.

I own a SONY Alpha 58, and it has been suficient for me in the last five years, but now I think it's time to get a more ambitious camera for film.

The aspects I care the most about are the dynamic range and the image resolution. I have seen that many people care a lot about the internal stabilizer as well, but it is not a priority for me yet.

In my research I've found a bunch of cameras that I like: *Sony Alpha 6300, Panasonic G7 *and the *Canon M50*. What do you think about these? Do you think there are better options on the market for that price? Should I keep my Sony Alpha 58?

I hear your recommendations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 17, 2018)

Panasonic does good video. Of these cameras are the only ones who have 4K, too. They also recently started to added IBIS to their cameras, which helps a lot with video. Not sure if the G7 supports unlimited video length, like the GH4/GH5/GH5s, though. Probably not ?

Cant recomment neither Sony E nor Canon EOS-M. Both have limited lens options and see very little deveopment by their manufacturers. The Canon EOS-M system might even die now, after Canon released the R system.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 31, 2018)

Solarflare said:


> Cant recomment neither Sony E nor Canon EOS-M. Both have limited lens options and see very little deveopment by their manufacturers. The Canon EOS-M system might even die now, after Canon released the R system.



I view the EOS-M as the APS-C line, vs.  Fullframe R system.
But who knows what the Canon road map is.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 1, 2019)

Take a look at Panasonic.........


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 2, 2019)

DaveFilmsThings said:


> Hi there! It's Dave.
> 
> I own a SONY Alpha 58, and it has been suficient for me in the last five years, but now I think it's time to get a more ambitious camera for film.
> 
> ...



I use the older Canon M5 mirrorless albeit more with Canon DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## monicayelle (Feb 7, 2019)

Recently sony released new Alpha 6400 which features 24.2MP APS-C Exmor CMOS sensor with a front-end LSI, which combined with the same BIONZ X image processor found the Alpha A9, A7R III and A7 III. A6400 deliver an ISO sensitivity up to 102,400 and processing speeds 1.8x faster than the A6300 So it will be great if you can wait for it otherwise A6300 mirrorless camera is an great option


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 12, 2019)

Sure.

And how many years ago was the last release of an new APS-C lens for Sonys mirrorless ?

At least you can use their full frame lenses on APS-C, too. Thats something you cant do on Canon EOS-M since the new R has a different mount.


----------



## George L.Sarabia (Mar 1, 2019)

hope for the best


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2019)

Best of luck in finding a choice for your self, as the big name brands have got some great cameras on the market now.


----------



## Valerie Green (Apr 3, 2019)

I love Panasonic LUMIX G7 camera! I bought it for video and I find myself using it more for stills. I'm very happy with the quality of the shots. The kit zoom is fine, but I have mostly stuck with a 50mm 1.4 Nikon lens and even though the lens is manual focus, the Panasonic LUMIX G7 peaking function shows me exactly when I've focused correctly. That 50mm looks more like a 100mm on the G7, which is working nicely for portraits. The G7 is lighter and smaller, the grip is excellent and even easier to carry around. You can use the viewfinder and the touchscreen simultaneously to focus. It's my new favorite.


----------



## JoeW (May 23, 2019)

If the two elements you're looking at are Dynamic Range and Resolution, then I think the two most important factors for you are:
1.  Get an FX body (rather than a DX).  Bigger, more sophisticated sensor should give you wider dynamic range, better job dealing with bright light and shadow.
2.  Consider your lens.  A fast lens (like an old Nikon 24-70mm f2.8) will give you sharper image and allow you to shoot with a lower ISO (ie: shoot at ISO 200 instead of ISO 1000 and maybe get grainier and more pixelated).

If you're looking for a specific recommendation, take a look at a used Nikon D800 body.  There are a bunch out now for between $500-$800.  Good dynamic range, FX body, tons of pixels so you can blow your photos up too posters.  And they're marked down because they're not the latest Nikon mega-pixel body but they're still very current.  So you'll find a bunch of people dumping their D800's to buy a D850.

One word of warning--shooting at ISO100 means you'll have gigantic sized RAW files.  So make sure the software you use and your computer have the memory and RAM to function with files this size.


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2019)

This thread is, basically, a dead one that was revived...


----------

